# Thông báo > Đóng góp phát triển >  Đóng góp viề việc spam post và PM

## solero

Đợt này em thấy diễn dàn có vẻ bị spam nhiều cả post và PM
Đề nghị  BQT diễn đàn cài đặt các biện pháp chống spam như:
- trong 10-20 bài post đầu bắt phải nhập mã an toàn, sau đó thì bỏ mã coi như đã xác thực
- trong PM cũng làm giống thế.

Đôi lúc đăng nhập vào diễn đàn thấy có thư hào hứng lắm. Khi check thì thấy spam bực cả mình

----------

Mr.L, ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Ý kiến hay!

----------


## CNC PRO

> Đợt này em thấy diễn dàn có vẻ bị spam nhiều cả post và PM
> Đề nghị  BQT diễn đàn cài đặt các biện pháp chống spam như:
> - trong 10-20 bài post đầu bắt phải nhập mã an toàn, sau đó thì bỏ mã coi như đã xác thực
> - trong PM cũng làm giống thế.
> 
> Đôi lúc đăng nhập vào diễn đàn thấy có thư hào hứng lắm. Khi check thì thấy spam bực cả mình


Mấy chức năng này đều đang active hết rồi bạn. Do số bài viết của bạn vượt ngưởng xa nên không bị ràng buộc, nên bạn không nhận ra đó thôi.

Ngoài ra còn mở luôn bộ lọc spam, bộ lọc này chặn được khá nhiều spam...

Qua theo dõi các spamer, nhận thấy phần lớn các spam bot đều có thể chặn được, lượng spamer vượt rào được nhiều khã năng là do con người trực tiếp thực hiện. Dấu hiệu đáng quan tâm là đăng ký, active, post bài ở nhiều mốc thời gian khác nhau. Với kiểu spamer này thì chỉ có cách xóa & ban mà thôi.

Hiện nay có rất nhiều công ty.. đăng tuyển nhân viên chỉ với mục đích đi spam, công việc đơn giản, lại có lương v.v... nên cuộc chiến này càng lúc sẽ càng căng thẳng.

Nhân đây cũng xin lưu ý.
- Các bạn phát hiện bài spam, đề nghị dùng chức năng "Report Post" hoặc "Báo cáo Bài viết vi phạm" .
- Tránh các trường hợp post bài với nội dung báo SPAM.. vì sẽ càng làm loảng bài viết và phiền MOD phải xóa. MOD đã phải xóa bài viết vi phạm, còn phải mất thêm thời gian xóa bài viết cảnh báo nữa.

Cảm ơn các bạn đã góp ý.
BQT sẽ tìm thêm các giải pháp chống spam chủ động hơn.

----------


## Bias

Dạo này diễn đàn có chức năng chặn post , kiểm duyệt hay sao vậy Mod ? Post bài thấy khó khăn quá .

----------


## CNC PRO

Qua theo dõi, gần đây thấy một số bài viết được diễn đàn tự động yêu cầu phải qua kiểm duyệt.
Hiện tượng này xuất hiện từ khi diễn đàn bật chức năng log & kiểm tra nội dung nhằm tăng cường an ninh & chống SPAM.
Hiện BQT đang theo dõi & tìm cách xử lý để có thể lọc spam hiệu quả hơn & không chặn nhằm bài viết của thành viên nữa.

Mong các bạn thông cảm vì sự phiền hà này.

----------


## Boyred2000

Mình post bài mãi ko dc..nên quên nick luôn.

----------

